# SURVEY - How many tanks of dart frogs do you have?



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I am starting this poll to get an idea of the average size amphibian collection of the DB community. This info will be helpful in a study that TWI/ASN is designing to look at the prevalence of chytrid in captive collections of dendrobatids.

I realize that the poll options are very limited once you get above a certain number of enclosures. But that is one of the the goals of this poll.

In addition to indicating the number of tanks you have that house dart frogs, please indicate whether:
--you only maintain dart frogs in your collection or 
--you work with dart frogs as well as any other amphibian species (amphibians only please).

So please vote twice in this poll.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

My votes in....


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

My vote is in too, I had to omit about 115 tanks though!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I have 3 dart frog tanks,and 4 other amphibian tanks.I accidently put 2.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

to get a more exact idea you should have put 20 plus as an option 2 
craig


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Craig -

That isn't important for the info we are trying to get. Whether someone has 6, 60 or 160 tanks - it still gives us the same information for this particular situation.

Oz


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> Craig -
> 
> That isn't important for the info we are trying to get. Whether someone has 6, 60 or 160 tanks - it still gives us the same information for this particular situation.
> 
> Oz


i hear ya but i think the average is gonna be higher than 5 , darts are kinda like crack once ya start you want more and more 
craig


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

how can you vote twice...?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I guess vote twice wasn't the best description - choose two options was better -

# of tanks

and

Whether your collection is all darts or darts and other amphibians.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

90 tanks but I'm trying to scale back a bit 

Bill


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Votes are in...


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Voted. Only darts and going on 2 tanks, the second isn't finished yet but it will hold darts. I keep larger show tanks that take up a lot of space LOL otherwise I might have more.


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I think crack would be cheaper.




somecanadianguy said:


> i hear ya but i think the average is gonna be higher than 5 , darts are kinda like crack once ya start you want more and more
> craig


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

psychemjr said:


> I think crack would be cheaper.


And no shipping charges


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

My vote is in. Only 4 (for now)--not counting quarrantines. Working on no. 5 now...I need to upload some pics and start a construction thread....

One of my Viv.'s is for Mantella baroni--I listed dart frogs only, but should that have been other amphibians too (I guess my point is did you mean any darts--or Dendrobatidae specifically).


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

So I was a bit confised. # of tanks w/darts=4. # frog tanks>>5!
Rich


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

5 tanks of four species here.


----------



## skunk (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 1 set up in the process of setting up second just waiting for the supplies comming from Black Jungle tomorrow


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

elmoisfive said:


> 90 tanks but I'm trying to scale back a bit
> 
> Bill


Seriously, who are you kidding? 
We all say that at some point!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

15 tanks, darts only


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

somecanadianguy said:


> i hear ya but i think the average is gonna be higher than 5 , darts are kinda like crack once ya start you want more and more
> craig



I agree with you. I have always had alot of reptiles or aquariums in the past but the darts are much more addictive. I only started to keep darts a years on Monday (Oct 13) and I have 30 tanks now.

http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_4.jpg
http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_6.jpg


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> I agree with you. I have always had alot of reptiles or aquariums in the past but the darts are much more addictive. I only started to keep darts a years on Monday (Oct 13) and I have 30 tanks now.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_4.jpg
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_6.jpg


OMG!! 30 tanks!! (amazing tanks too)
and my fiance thinks my few tanks are alot!


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

I voted... a good bit more than 6 and building more... and voted only darts but my son does have a red eyed tree frog in his room too that he got before we got into darts... it is kept separate from all of the darts though and is the only exception to darts, so I voted darts only... hope that is what I should have done given the specifics.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

45 tanks once upon a time. 25 or so now.

Had 70 or so one summer while I "frog sat" for someone.

s


elmoisfive said:


> 90 tanks but I'm trying to scale back a bit
> 
> Bill


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I agree with you. I have always had alot of reptiles or aquariums in the past but the darts are much more addictive. I only started to keep darts a years on Monday (Oct 13) and I have 30 tanks now.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_4.jpg
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq64/ggazonas/FrickEstates_9_6.jpg


Ha... sorry I had to laugh... don't think I could really hide 30 tanks somewhere... Have one in the living room and the other 3 are in the basement along with a QT and 2 grow out tanks for plants... Planning on more but then I need close off my plant/frog room and have a lock on the door so hubby has no idea 
That's the only way I could have that many! 
Kristin


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

10 tanks here


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for all of the participation so far. This is very helpful.

Keep voting if you haven't already done so.


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

fun poll

thanks!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

LittleDip said:


> OMG!! 30 tanks!! (amazing tanks too)
> and my fiance thinks my few tanks are alot!


Well my gf is about to kill me. I have enough room to setup tanks for the frogs I recently purchased but I forgot about my bicolor( I got them small so they are still in a grow out tank) So now I need to find a place for one more tank.

If it wasn't for space restrictions I'd probably ahve about 70 in a year or two.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm up to 34 tanks + froglet tanks now and I don't think I have room for any more .


----------



## bobtpa (Aug 21, 2006)

45 tanks/all darts


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I can certainly attest to the addictive nature of these little guys. I got my first darts in April, I now have nine tanks set up with darts, four more empty tanks just waiting to be filled and my eye on about six more species/morphs I have on my "wanted list". I also added a tank of pygmy chams and am planning to add some mantids. Let me see, I also want some golden mantellas, mossies, leaf and reed frogs, with maybe a tank of RETF for good measure, 

Tuesday night I was sitting in a bar having a drink with a friend I hadn't seen for a while. I was telling him all about my new hobby. He asked why I decided to keep frogs. I told him about how cool they are, the colors, etc, but then summed it up to one thing......"I have more money than sense". 

Turn me loose with money, a checkbook, a credit card and/or an internet connection, who knows what I'll add!


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

only 3 at the moment. currently dartless but that changes this weekend when these 3 new tanks get inhabitants.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

25 right now. Just picked up ( well finally paid for) 3 vert so three more will more to add to that. And if I every sell the innards of my SW tank that is going to become a frog tank as well. Hoping to pick up a 3 rack for strictly vert this coming week as well.
But I do have tree frogs as well, RETF, ARETF, Clowns, MOnkey tiger legs, Giant waxy bicolors, Mossy frogs and milk frogs. 

I just dont even want to get to the point that I dont enjoy them and they become more of a chore than something I enjoy.
Right now I still am loving every minute I spend in that room so I can add a couple more


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

It is too embarrassing - I am such an addict so I will not tell you the number of tanks. But I will say I have 10 racks that are for the most part full .

Those are 4 foot racks by the way. 

There are many on this forum who put that to shame as well...they are more addicted that I !!!!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

See - I told you there are addicts worst than I !!!! 



elmoisfive said:


> 90 tanks but I'm trying to scale back a bit
> 
> Bill


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, but melissa, at least you run a business of it. it's not like you have a bazillion tanks running just for the heck of it


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Not much of a business anymore. We have cut the number of shows per year from about 40 + to ?. 1 to 1.5 of the racks are dedicated to froglets the rest are breeders or adults. 

The majority of adults (& tanks) in our collection are not breeders, which is fine by me. I just enjoy having them. I am patient and have had animals for 5 years that still haven't breed . Breeding them is fun, but so is watching them and observing them. Setting up a collection to make money was never a goal of any of ours - we just used our proceeds and added to ours . 

All (or I should say most of dendroboarders) start their collection with a few frogs & add as an addiction takes hold, it is just determining a direction to go from there. We took it towards a business - enjoyed that but are debating what to do next. We are at a turning point in ours, it is just determining which direction to take. I am leaning towards one of enjoying the frogs vs that of a business. 

Like I have said before, there is a misconception that there is a ton of money to make in this hobby selling frogs (especially in this economy). People do make a living in it, but not with frogs alone - you have to carry a rather large inventory of dry goods & even then many still buy frogs from other breeders. 



devin mac said:


> yeah, but melissa, at least you run a business of it. it's not like you have a bazillion tanks running just for the heck of it


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have one tank of darts at this point, but I keep a lot of other amphibians. My main focus is South American tree frogs. My whole collection has already been treated for chytrid though.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Out of curiosity lestat, did you test for Chytrid and then treat or you just treated?


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a frog die with textbook symptoms for Chytrid. I had a couple "mysterious" deaths after that, so I decided it would be best to treat the entire collection. Some of my frogs were tested, but most of the results were inconclusive. How do people here treat their frogs? I'm using unpublished stuff right now.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

i had about 15-20 tank. now because of school i am down to one.
ADAM


----------



## skunk (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 2 Dart Frogs


----------



## Deathkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

1 10g with a single Azureus and a display viv in the making that will house RETF as well as dendrobatids. I'm thinking Azureus, Lamasi, and RETF.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you joking, Red Eye mixed with Lamasi.... do you not realize the size difference... and the fact that they are both arboreal...

thats all I am going to say


----------



## Deathkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope. Not joking. But thank you for your kind thoughts.

Yes they are both arboreal, and I have a very large space for both to occupy, which is the only reason I'm even attempting something like this. The fact that Lamasi are diurnal and RETF are nocturnal means that there is no reason for one to "come across" the other as Lamasi would be asleep and hiding when the RETFs are out and vice versa. No competition for food since the RETFs eat much larger prey items as large crickets, etc - at night. We keep similar exhibits at the Shedd with no problems. This is nothing new to me. 

Phyllomedusa Bicolor, azureus- same enclosure. Despite the fact that the bicolors are arboreal, the azureus still manage to climb up right there with them. No competition for food, azureus are asleep and tucked away while the bicolors are out, vice versa. No problems.

Emerald Tree boa, imitator, tinctorious- same enclosure. Same rationale. No problems. 

I'll let you know how it turns out  I may nix the RETFs anyhow depending on my budget, but we'll see. Anyway, I wasn't here to debate or defend, just give my answer to the poll. Ingat ka lagi 

~Deathkitten


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Only 5 or more? 

Im around 50 and keeping it in that range for now.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep 3 Azureus in a 55 gal tank
My Kassina Macculata in a 10 gal tank
My Albino Pacman in a 5 gal


hope this helps


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Keep in mind joined the hobby a little shy of six weeks ago....3 tanks running, 1 under construction and buying up all the tanks i can get my hands on for the new year LOL (Seriously though)

Ed


----------

